# 240SX Alternator Failing



## froggy (Mar 19, 2007)

The car died on me a couple of months back and I took it to a nearby mechanic to check the charging system. They informed me that the battery bulb on the dash was dead (something I was pretty sure of already) and that it was integral in the charging system (something that surprised the hell out of me). Something about resistance. It was a good news bad news kind of thing. The bad news was it would be $180 to change out the bulb. The good news was that if I revved the engine the alternator did work and would produce the requisite 12.5 - 13 volts.

So I thought I'd be all right until I could either A) afford to pay $180 to replace a dead bulb, or B) eek out some time on my own to pull the instrument cluster and change out the bulb.

Well, last week I had a sneaking suspicion the engine rev wasn't working, but hoped for the best. My 240SX died this morning on the way to work. The battery's toast (barely registering on the ol' voltmeter).

So, how difficult is it really to get that instrument cluster out to change out the bulb? Would I be better off taking it in and getting it professionally replaced?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you should be able to do it yourself if you're patient and willing to do the work.


----------



## froggy (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm plenty patient and willing to do the work myself if it'll save me $180. Is there an online reference that'll tell me how to take the dash apart to get to the battery warning bulb in the instrument cluster?

:newbie:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you can download a FSM or buy a chilton's book from an auto parts store. those will give you a general idea of what to do.


----------



## froggy (Mar 19, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> you can download a FSM or buy a chilton's book from an auto parts store. those will give you a general idea of what to do.


I already had downloaded the FSM for the '90 240SX from here:CarFiche.com | Service Manuals but I can't find any step-by-step instructions on how to remove the instrument cluster from the dash. My local parts store doesn't have a Chilton's for the '90 240SX and told me it could be up to two weeks to get one.

I've been hunting online, but so far the only step-by-step reference I could find was here: LS Automotive - LS Automotive and none of the pictures associated with it are available.

Is there another reference available or another manual? Maybe someone that has a Chilton's would be so kind as to scan the appropriate pages and post them for me?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its not going to give you a step by step instruction on how to do it. lie i said before, its going to give you a general idea of what you have to remove to get it out.


----------

